# Imma kill him!



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok so Gator has been going through some severe aggression issues lately. The only way I can get him out of his enclosure is to towel him. He flies at the door and litterally tries to attack my hands through the door. At first I thought "well time to ramp up the food". So I did. Thought maybe it was food aggression, nope, no matter how much he gets, he's being a jerk. He just turned one. What happened to my docile lizard? Granted, temps are extremely high here in PA right now. The room where he is kept is NOT air conditioned, just windows opened. Could it be the sustained higher temps? Or someone PLEASE tell me that I'm right and it's just his age? If anyone's gone through this please let me know, and how did you handle it? I try to stand my ground, but a huge lizard running at you and nipping is a bit intimidating! (And my shoes are ON when I'm around that cage LOL)


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 23, 2011)

wow ive heard of females like that but not male thats weird the only thing i can say is dnt kill him lol


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL don't worry he's safe. He's just being a jerk!


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 23, 2011)

yea bc i no that the females are mostly have a stage of agression and "rag time" but i no males got through it to sometimes like my tegu i havent got it sexed yet but i think its a male but he has his days too


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 23, 2011)

It's not uncommon for tegus to go a bit wild when they hit puberty.. Give him his space and he should return to his old self soon enough.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 23, 2011)

Just think of it like this. He's completely settled in now, he's got his own home, he's hitting say the equivalent of a humans teenage years, the know it all indestructible rebellious male, and now has a more than optimal environment. He is at that age where he wants some freedom and is looking to assert himself into a dominant role. It will go away, a lot of animals do it.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 23, 2011)

Hope my lil pitbull doesn't do that.


----------



## james.w (Jul 23, 2011)

Have you made any enclosure changes? When I moved my tegu into his adult enclosure he acted like this for a couple weeks, but then calmed down.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 24, 2011)

What is his current enclosure size if it is too smal that could be leading to the aggression problems.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 24, 2011)

Never heard of males going through this but my female defiantly went through this stage a mid aggression at about a year old too. This was in her 8x4 too. I say just deal with it for a while, he will calm down.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like tegu puberty. Alot of really docile tegus will have a bit of a spurt that causes them to get alittle wild up for a bit. They di calm down with time.


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Jul 24, 2011)

chelvis said:


> Sounds like tegu puberty. Alot of really docile tegus will have a bit of a spurt that causes them to get alittle wild up for a bit. They di calm down with time.



i agree^^^^^^


----------

